# mediawiki SysOp password reset.



## Untitled (Sep 18, 2007)

I have been put in charge of a mediawiki but do not have the sysop password. Is there any way for me to reset it if I have read/write access to the directory it is installed in? Attempts to contact the prior admin have not been successful.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 18, 2007)

Fill AdminSettings.php with your database information, then open up the shell and cd to the maintenance directory of your MediaWiki installation. Then: /usr/local/php5/bin/php changePassword.php --user=WikiSysop --password=foo
You can change your password again in Specialreferences once you've logged in.

You could also just use the "E-mail password" function on Special:Userlogin (if you know which email address it uses). You might have to set your account's email address in the database if the installation doesn't do that for you.


----------



## Untitled (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you for your reply. I'm sorry to say this but I forgot to mention that the only way I have access to this is via webdav.. no ssh shell 

Is there a means to recover the password that only requires the web interface and editing files?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 18, 2007)

Hm.. do you know or can you find out which email address was used for the sysop account in it? Maybe the reminder could send it.


----------

